# Hey Evewybodies



## Tanner's Mom (May 27, 2005)

Well it's been a weal citing week here in Wallyworld, dat what Mommy & Daddy call dis wittle town. I finally came out fwum under de table and eben went into Mommy's sewing woom. Mommy was soo impwessed. I started eating better, too. Mommy was woowied cuz I didn't eat much de fuss few days. Well I was scared. Now I not so scared and I did get kinda hungwy. Today, Daddy tole Mommy I boked. Her habn't heard me bok yet but me 'n Tanner was standing dere just bok-bok-boking. Mommy say gweat, now her gots fibe boking dogs. Ha-ha. Oh yeah, and Mommy gabe me a tweat today dat I took fwum her hand. I tink I wike it here. Lub, Soffie


----------



## jasmyne's mom (Dec 2, 2006)

Aaahhhh...how adorable! :wub:


----------



## Harley & Dakotas Mum (Jun 11, 2005)

Awwww I'm so pleased to see little Soffie is coming out of her shell a little!! :wub:


----------



## maltilover (May 6, 2006)

Awwww how wonderful that little Soffie is coming around and getting more confident. All it took was the wonderful love and care her mommy gave her. Welcome out from under the table little Soffie.


----------



## SueC (May 23, 2007)

Hey, Soffie, welcome to Spoiled Maltese. Keep coming around here, and we will teach you how to enjoy being spoiled! 
You will really enjoy it, once you get the hang of it.
Just look around, I'm sure there's lots of spoiled doggies in your house you can learn from!


----------



## Furbaby's Mommie (Jul 10, 2004)

Aw, Soffie, you sound sweet! :wub:


----------



## luvmyfurbaby (Feb 11, 2007)

Well where is your new siggy???? I want pics!!! Demanding aren't I......LOL


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

So glad to hear that Soffie is starting to fit in.


----------



## Tanner's Mom (May 27, 2005)

QUOTE (LuvMyFurbaby @ Jan 3 2009, 06:54 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=698488


> Well where is your new siggy???? I want pics!!! Demanding aren't I......LOL[/B]


Hey Maggie, Soffie is just with me temporarily and is my first venture into 
foster care. So far, so good. She is a sweetie, plump at 14 pounds, but 
a sweetie none the less.

Re pics, you gotta me kidding me. We have determined that I have a browser
problem, some might say a user problem, and posting pics is quite simply not
possible. I've tried. The creatures that live in the bowels of my computer
will not allow it. Oh well...


----------



## widgeon (Apr 23, 2007)

How terrific. I really envy you being able to foster. I am afraid that I would want to keep every puppy that came to my house. As you can see, we have maltese issues :mellow:


----------



## 08chrissy08 (Sep 19, 2008)

Aww that made me all teary eyed. It just makes my heart melt to think of her starting to come around and seeing that life can be good!


----------



## Dixie's Mama (Mar 19, 2008)

I'm so happy that Sophie has begun to explore a bit and it eating better. God bless you for fostering her.


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

That's wonderful that Soffie is coming around and so wonderful of you to be fostering her. :grouphug:


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

What a heartwarming post!!! Love love love seeing these precious little ones 'blossom"!!! :wub:


----------



## aggiemom99 (Dec 3, 2007)

That is great. You are going to have her SO socialized. Whenever the time comes, someone is going to get a loving malt. I admire you for fostering. I for one cannot do it, I would want to keep them all.


----------



## EmmasMommy (Jun 2, 2008)

It is wonderful that Soffie is finally comfy enough to move about and interact with her new foster fasmily. Our Emma was here 3-4 days before she would walk around. My husband wanted to know " if she came with the leg attachment?" Emma is just a very quiet mild mannered dog ( most of the time). She is excellent in the carriage and is extremely snuggly. Emma didn't bark until she was 5.5 months old and hardly even barks.

Our new pup Twinkle ( aged 14 weeks) is much bolder. She would dive out of the stroller if it didn't have the zipperable screen too! This morning we took her outdoors for the first time to run in the yard and she was chasing our guinea fowl............all 1 l.5 lbs of her! She barked on day 2 at 13 weeks.

I guess they all are distinctly different..........Just like skin kids.

So enjoy Soffie while you have her. She is cute cute cute! Hope she gets a wondefrul forever home soon.


Thank goodness for foster moms like you!


----------

